# Shade Recommendations for Kit- MUFE (plus a cinema secrets rant)



## dammitjanet10 (May 1, 2009)

Hello everyone.  

I am collecting for  my kit, and I had followed the advice of many on here and ordered 5 palettes from cinema secrets.  I was super excited, none of them were out of stock (so the website said), and I expected to have them two months ago.  Well, two months later, I have yet to receive all of them and the costumer service people say they have no idea when they expect to get the other ones in stock.  This makes me furious!  First of all, because I was relying on these being my foundations for my kit, I have since turned down gigs because I was not yet stocked up with them, I have had to supplement with cheaper, not as high quality foundations, etc.  I am so ANGRY!  I told them this, and told them had I known they were out of stock, I never would have ordered them.  I DID order these because the other palette brands I was considering SAID they were out of stock in a number of the colors I needed.  Meanwhile, cs costumer service acts like I have no reason to be upset.  So, be warned.

ANYWAYS, now that I am going to be returning the palettes I did get and getting refunds for all of them, I am going to be getting new foundations for my kit.  After extensive research, I believe I will be going with MUFE Mat Velvet +.

My question is this :  What essential colors do you all recommend I get so that I may have enough to mix and match without having to buy the whole lot?

Thanks for listening to my rant, and for the advice!


----------



## Willa (May 1, 2009)

I wouldnt buy Mat Velvet for a kit, I would go for HD in MUFE because Mat Velvet doesnt fit on every type of skin. It's drying the skin out, so for people with dry or mixed skin already, you'll see fine lines appear everywhere on their face.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2009)

I like the HD better also.. the Mat gives a dry appearance imo.


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I like the HD better also.. the Mat gives a dry appearance imo._

 
It does, and believe me, on set they will hate you (more photoshop to do after the pictures are taken...). Since they usually want you to put a LOT, so they work less on photoshop, Mat Velvet wouldnt be recommended, unless it's for a person with super duper oily skin.


----------



## blindpassion (May 6, 2009)

I agree with Willa, if you're going for a MUFE foundation, HD is the way to go. Mat Velvet is only recommended for certain skin types, but I find that HD is applicable for all skin types. (And yes, I mean this, if you prep the skin right, its perfect for everyone). Its a dream for photographers. I've been doing a series of bridal photographs with two photographers and they were SO happy I was using HD foundation, they said the frames have been a dream for them to edit.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (May 9, 2009)

Oh, alright, great!  Thank you for the recommendations.  I will test out the HD foundation and see how I feel about it.  I understand completely what you were saying about the mat foundation, however.  I don't know why it never occurred to me.


----------



## riotlove (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm kinda hijacking your thread but i am interested in using the hd foundations for my kit but no one has said the shades that should be bought to be able to mix to cover all skin types so anyone have ideas?


----------



## MatthewJames (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey,
I use MUFE HD in my kit, and I carry #115, 117, 128, 155, 175, 177, 180, 185.  This may not seem like many, but I just mix two colors to create the color I need.  I've never had a problem color matching anyone. I also recommend the HD powder, I love it and it makes the foundation look flawless.  You can also mix the HD foundation with the HD primer to thin it out if you need more of a light (liquid Moisturizer) type coverage.

Matthew
Matthew James Makeup


----------

